# Variablen auf den Ftp Server abrufen. WAGO 750-841



## thomas223 (6 November 2012)

Hallo Ich würde gerne Zwei Zählerstände mit einem PC über Ethernet aus der SPS auslesen, dazu dachte ich mir müste es ja am einfachsten sein das über ftp server zu machen, doch wie?
In der Wago Bibliothek gibt es nur eine sehr komlizierte lib.
und in den Handbüchern steht das es möglich ist aber leider nicht wie!
Könnt Ihr mich in die Richtige richtung bringen?


----------



## Snert (6 November 2012)

Hallo thomas223,

zum Auslesen der Zählerstände gibt es im Prinzip (mindestens) drei Möglichkeiten:

1. FTP

Dazu muss Du in der Steuerung etwas programmieren, was Dir den Zählerstand zyklisch in eine Datei schreibt. Diese kannst Du dann per FTP herunterladen. 
Aufwand: sehr hoch
Performanz: taugt höchstens für Abruf einmal täglich

2. XML mit HTTP

Man kann auf dem Webserver des Controllers eine XML-Datei anlegen, die serverseitig mit Werten im Zeitpunkt des Abrufs gefüllt wird. Das Stichwort ist "server side includes (SSI)". Google liefert mit der Anfrage "wago readpi" prima Ergebnisse, die einem weiterhelfen. Mit dieser Variante kann man die Daten einfach per Webbrowser einsehen.
Aufwand: gering 
Performanz: sehr ordentlich

3. Modbus TCP

Die betreffenden Zählerstände werden auf feste Merkerbereiche gelegt (z.B. als Integer auf %MW10) und per Modbus-Telegramm auf Port 502 des Controllers abgefragt. Das Telegramm kann man mit Skriptsprachen (z.B. PHP, Perl, ...) auf einem separaten Webserver laufen lassen oder direkt in C, C++, Python, ... coden. Modbus ist nicht so wild, das es nur Frage-Anwort-Spiel mit immer gleichen Fragen und ähnlichen Antworten ist.
Aufwand: im Controller null, in der abfrageneden Applikation: hängt von der Applikation/Programmiersprache ab.
Performanz: genial

Welche Lösung für Dich am bestens zutrifft, hängt davon ab, wie Deine Applikation auf dem Rechner aussieht. Ich vermute mal, dass Variante 2 für den Anfang ein guter Einstieg ist.

Gruß,
Snert


----------



## thomas223 (7 November 2012)

Also ich habe die zweite Variante mal ausprobiert, doch erhalte ich beim auslesen mittels http: keine aktuellen werte!
Auch wenn ich die seite aktualisiere!
Muss ich die XML Datei über die SPS irgendwie aufrufen?

Ich habe das PDF Beispiel von Maze aus Google ausprobiert ohne den PHP teil einfach nur über den Browser ausgelesen!
aber es ändern sich die Variablenwerte nicht in der XML.


----------



## thomas223 (16 November 2012)

Ich arbeite mit einer Virtuellen maschine also XP mit einem alten Browser dieser scheint zwar die ssi als html dar zu stellen scheint aber die readpi nicht aus zu führen weshalb die Variablen im Browser immer 0 bleiben!

Was mache ich bloß falsch?


----------

